# Western Flyer balloon tired tank bike $200 Dayton Ohio craigslist.



## 1959firearrow (Feb 26, 2012)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/2842247689.html


----------



## partsguy (Feb 26, 2012)

Any good deals in the Dayton area CL would most likely either end up in the garage of npence or me. Ever seen a bike too good for an original? I think this is the case. I've seen the bike posted once before and the shade of red, seat, and the over all look of the bike makes me believe it is the circa 1989 repop.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 27, 2012)

I didn't pay to much attention to it after seeing the price and what it was. I didn't know they re-popped anything besides luxury liners,phantoms,stingrays,and krates.


----------

